# Over dosing recipes and cutting agents



## oceloto (Nov 12, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I've never home brewed anything apart from liquid for my electronic cig. I've been reading and I noticed that most people will say that they overdose their recipes to prevent undsrdosed raws. Now, if the raws are undsrdosed what are they cutting it with? Or it doesn't work like that?

I was just wondering, it would be cool to know which cutting agents might we be pinning, because unless you are getting pharma the raws must be coming from pretty much the same time of labs.

Anyone?


----------



## oceloto (Nov 14, 2018)

No one had any clues?


----------



## oceloto (Nov 14, 2018)

Has*


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 15, 2018)

You should review the test results we did on some of the raws.
We also have some more raw samples that are being tested in this round.

Brewing I have no experience with?


----------



## oceloto (Nov 19, 2018)

AnaSCI said:


> You should review the test results we did on some of the raws.
> We also have some more raw samples that are being tested in this round.
> 
> Brewing I have no experience with?


The rest results show percentage present. What's the 5% of impurities? That's what I would like to know.


----------

